
At Microsoft Build 2020, Microsoft is building platforms, not just products - aspenmayer
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/20/21264363/microsoft-build-2020-top-news-annoucements-fluid-office-windows-reunion-edge
======
aspenmayer
Original title was wordy and vague. It was:

The biggest announcements from Microsoft Build 2020

